# Doha - How expensive?



## WannaGetOut (Jun 23, 2009)

I work in corporate finance for one of the largest hotel companies in the world at their corp HQ in the U.S. After having shown an interest in re-locating to the Middle East, I have been told the only way to do this is by becoming an assistant director of finance at a hotel in the region. So far, so good...

My dilemma is I would have to take a pay cut but if I do well, I will end up ahead in a couple year when I am promoted to Director of Finance at a property in the region... so I'm told... 

There is a position open at a hotel in Doha and the offer is $3K per month net with housing and other benefits provided... I currently make $85K gross per year and reside in the Washington DC area. 

Given the expected growth in the GCC and my wanting to re-locate... do you think I could live a decent life out there knowing that within a year I could be earning double that amount? I am married with 1.5 yr old munchkin...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

WannaGetOut said:


> I work in corporate finance for one of the largest hotel companies in the world at their corp HQ in the U.S. After having shown an interest in re-locating to the Middle East, I have been told the only way to do this is by becoming an assistant director of finance at a hotel in the region. So far, so good...
> 
> My dilemma is I would have to take a pay cut but if I do well, I will end up ahead in a couple year when I am promoted to Director of Finance at a property in the region... so I'm told...
> 
> ...


It really depends on what the "housing and other benefits" amounts to.


----------



## edwardsclan (Apr 19, 2010)

sdh080 said:


> It really depends on what the "housing and other benefits" amounts to.


Housing can be expensive in Doha, depending on what you are looking for.

The cost of living is reasonable, and providing you don't always shop in the 'up scale" westernized supermarkets, you can live well.

Can you post what the other "benefits" are? housing? schooling? transportation? travel?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Biggest problem with Doha is the lack of alcohol unless you are willing to pay a lot more to drink at hotels. Otherwise the prices are very much like Dubai in some cases.


----------



## Bazza1049 (Feb 11, 2011)

Having lived in UAE now Qatar I find Qatar not only cheaper but the quality of the fruit,veg and meat very good. The fish available direct from boats on the Corniche is very cheap and fresh. As long as you have a residency visa you can by your booze yes there is only one outlet but if that's what you want it is available.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------

